# The Jungle Gym



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*YOU KNOW WHERE YOU ARE? YOU IN THE JUNGLE, BABY!*

Almost eight months ago, I put up a little thread letting my friends know I was dipping a toe back in the hobby again. Then that thread just sat around gathering dust. 
Still no photos, and I don't think there ever will be on DendroBoard. DB doesn't like my picture size, or whatever, making posting pics difficult for a tech impaired old geezer like me. Too bad, because I'm getting some really great micro miniature orchid shots I can only share with my FaceBook friends.

However...I think I can show you around a bit.






No full thread this time, but here are some construction details.






And finally...Welcome to the Jungle!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

It's hard to believe one can fit that many species into 40 gallons, but I suppose when you have a vast collection of orchids that can fit on a quarter, it's to be expected. I really like your arboreal structure, and how one branch goes up to the glass top. It helps give the impression that we're only looking through a window into the jungle, rather than at a jungle in a box.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

"Oh there's another spot... I need another orchid" I absolutely love it, you could possibly go for a world record here haha. I really do like how you utilized the negative space. Not only is there more room for plants, but the frogs can utilize more of the tank. I don't even want to know how long it took to carefully line every inch of that tank with plants! Job well done of course.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

We're gonna need a video of the frogs in the tank, Doug. That's just how it is.

I think the tank looks amazing, and am curious to see how it fills in / how often you have to trim/thin. Are you worried about orchids outcompeting one another and your species count gradually dropping?


----------



## dex356 (Jan 6, 2018)

VERY nice Doug!!! I'm only 1 week into Dart Frogs and I have started a smaller version of your tank... I have about 40+ species of Orchids, many Tillandsia's, plus other plants and mosses... I keep finding bare spots to place more miniature orchids!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

dex356 said:


> VERY nice Doug!!! I'm only 1 week into Dart Frogs and I have started a smaller version of your tank... I have about 40+ species of Orchids, many Tillandsia's, plus other plants and mosses... I keep finding bare spots to place more miniature orchids!


There's always room for one more, right?


----------



## mayanjungledog (Jun 5, 2017)

How do you keep track of all the different species? Is have a hard time telling them apart once in the viv.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

mayanjungledog said:


> How do you keep track of all the different species? Is have a hard time telling them apart once in the viv.


I spent, oh so many hours, carefully mapping out each plant with a description of where it is in the viv, what wall, tree, or branch it's on, what other plants are around it, etc.
It's all carefully stored right here beside me, in this broken computer.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Jun 5, 2017)

Pumilo said:


> I spent, oh so many hours, carefully mapping out each plant with a description of where it is in the viv, what wall, tree, or branch it's on, what other plants are around it, etc.
> 
> It's all carefully stored right here beside me, in this broken computer.




Oh no! I hope you’re able to retrieve all that info!


----------



## *tinc_so (Dec 18, 2016)

this is an inspiration, for sure! i wish one of the mods could help you with your photo issue... great work


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

mayanjungledog said:


> Oh no! I hope you’re able to retrieve all that info!


Thanks. On the plus side, my son is 18, so he's part of the right generation for computer related stuff. He says he can fix it easily. On the flip side...my son is eighteen. I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh man that is a nice tank! Great use of negative space and resources. Reminds me of this one https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/m...ert-vivarium-converted-my-old-paludarium.html which I really loved following along back in the day. Any updates Pumilo?


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Awesome Doug!

Can you point us to how you added the door frame to the 40 breeder?


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

I saw your reference to this tank on my thread and had no idea. Really impressive! 

You should realllllllly post some photos.


----------



## DigitalChromosome (Jun 25, 2020)

*Jaw Drop*.....
WOW! I really like how you designed this, especially as some of the larger branches seem to reach out at the viewer. You mentioned there are ~125 species of orchids in here. Would you mind sharing where you got them, some of your favorite species, and discuss how they're doing at this point in the vivarium's life?


----------



## teviston (Nov 13, 2021)

I dont know if you are still around, but I wanted to let you know im using your tank as inspiration for a R. imitator im making right now.


----------



## ParrotAlex (Aug 7, 2021)

Holy cow- and I thought I was going to overdo it if I had 10 plant species. What a gorgeous build, makes me want to get into thumbnails so I have an excuse to futz about with bromeliads.


----------

